

New wiki - nuospace - andykill
http://www.nuospace.com/

======
amaslov
Disclaimer - I am one of the BrightSide founders :).

"enterprise" is part of the "Enterprise Wiki" - in other words wiki for
business. There are other "Enterprise Wiki" products out there - SocialText
and Confluence, for instance.

------
andykill
"enterprise" on the web site is misleading - it's actually meant for smaller-
midstage companies who can't afford SharePoint and don't like a shared hard
drive.

------
henning
Why would you intentionally target the "enterprise"? That space is for people
with resources small outfits don't have.

------
iamdave
I like the math captcha.

~~~
henning
why? simple ones like "what is 6+3" are trivial to crack.

~~~
amaslov
Any captcha is crackable, this one was the most "customer-friendly" and
trivial to develop.

